# Amphibia Scuba



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

While looking through my watch photos folder on the PC I came across a photo of the Amphibia Scuba. This is a watch I considered buying, oh.. around 3 or 4 years ago, I searched to see if it is still out there for sale but cannot seem to see any available anywhere. I like the square case and the way the strap is integrated into it, t also came with an orange resin strap. Does anyone have one of these watches and how have they found it ? I have not been able to upload the photo.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wait until lampoc comes on he will have a better idea :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's an Amfibia (with "F") Scuba, that might help on your searches. The "Amphibia" are the classic dive watches from Vostok, the "Amfibia" is a range with several recent models.










Meranon and Christopolcity had the orange version a while ago but I've just checked and they seem to be out of stock.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

You are right , I stand corrected on spelling and that is the very watch. Still no sign of any for sale though.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't find one either...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll need lots of luck finding one of the Amfibia Scubas. I've been searching for the black one for well over a year with no luck at all. I've seen a couple of Orange ones for sale on ebay but they're just too.... orange.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

You're right they are very orange. I should have taken the plunge when I first spotted them around 3 or 4 years ago. :yes:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

By the way Lampoc, do you recall what sort of prices the orange ones you spotted on Ebay sold for ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They used to go for around â‚¬150.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Will just have to keep an eye out for one, it may well be like most things, one'll turn up when least expected.


----------

